# Na minha



## pollo13

No entiendo el significado de esta frase:
_Será que você tá na minha 
_


----------



## Vanda

É uma gíria. Significa algo como 'estar do meu lado', 'do meu jeito'.


----------



## vf2000

Essa é difícil...
Eu estou na minha = estou tranquilo/a, concentrado/a nas minhas coisas, sem incomodar ninguém
Estou na sua = estou te apoiando
Se for uma paquera, "Será que você tá na minha" é como perguntar se a conquista já aconteceu. 
Se for outra situação, significa perguntar se o outro já está convencido e se já está dando o seu apoio.
Resumindo: "estar na de alguém" é pertencer ao mesmo grupo e apoiá-lo.


----------



## pollo13

Puede ser "do mesmo jeito"? Así si tendría sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu traduziria: _*estás conmigo, piensas como yo*_.


----------



## pollo13

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## pyo

Puede ser:

Eu estou na minha = Yo me entiendo

Será que você tá na minha = ¿Será que me entendés?


----------



## pollo13

Es parte de la letra de una canción. Quizá poniendo el parrafo podais conseguir una traducción más exacta:

_Eu não sei se você sabe
Mas preciso tanto lhe dizer
Tô parado aqui pensando
Onde é que anda você
*Será que você tá na minha* 
Eu sei lá o que você quer
Sou seu fã de carteirinha 
Tudo bem ,seja o que Deus quiser_


----------



## Vanda

Pollo, esta gíria é bem conhecida dos brasileiros, independentemente de contexto, mesmo na música fica difícil pensarmos numa outra explicação. Ficaria mais ou menos assim: será que você está pensando em mim/ será que você me quer/ será que você está do meu lado/ será que você está a fim de mim (esta última fica mais apropriada à música).


----------



## vf2000

pyo said:


> Eu estou na minha = Yo me entiendo



Permita-me discordar...


----------



## pyo

vf2000 said:


> pyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eu estou na minha = Yo me entiendo
> 
> 
> 
> Permita-me discordar...
Click to expand...


La razón?



vf2000 said:


> Eu estou na minha = estou tranquilo/a, concentrado/a nas minhas coisas, sem incomodar ninguém



Yo me entiendo


----------



## colini

Vanda said:


> Pollo, esta gíria é bem conhecida dos brasileiros, independentemente de contexto, mesmo na música fica difícil pensarmos numa outra explicação. Ficaria mais ou menos assim: será que você está pensando em mim/ será que você me quer/ será que você está do meu lado/ será que você está a fim de mim (esta última fica mais apropriada à música).



É isso. Nem mais, nem menos.


----------



## okporip

pollo13 said:


> Es parte de la letra de una canción. Quizá poniendo el parrafo podais conseguir una traducción más exacta:
> 
> _Eu não sei se você sabe
> Mas preciso tanto lhe dizer
> Tô parado aqui pensando
> Onde é que anda você
> *Será que você tá na minha*
> Eu sei lá o que você quer
> Sou seu fã de carteirinha
> Tudo bem ,seja o que Deus quiser_





pollo13 said:


> Es parte de la letra de una canción. Quizá  poniendo el parrafo podais conseguir una traducción más exacta:
> 
> _Eu não sei se você sabe
> Mas preciso tanto lhe dizer
> Tô parado aqui pensando
> Onde é que anda você
> *Será que você tá na minha*
> Eu sei lá o que você quer
> Sou seu fã de carteirinha
> Tudo bem ,seja o que Deus quiser_



pollo,

Conseguir uma tradução, para nós brasileiros, é difícil. O que podemos  fazer é glosar, explicar. De posse das explicações, creio que a tradução  é mais fácil (menos difícil) para vocês, falantes nativos do espanhol. 

Endosso todas as explicações que foram dadas pelos meus compatriotas.  Talvez tenha faltado enfatizar o seguinte: o contexto da frase é,  claramente, o do "meu" interesse amoroso por "você", numa situação em  que está pressuposto que "eu" tenho me esforçado para conquistar o seu  amor - _desde el día que nos conocimos, __por ejemplo, __te  vengo tirando varios piropos -_, mas não estou seguro de que você me  quer. Para ir além na explicação, vou tentar "entrar" um pouco mais no  espanhol... 

Em Buenos Aires, há a expressão "_levantarse una mina" (mujer, chica)_.  Imagino que a expressão seja meio machista, grosseira, e não sei se faz  sentido em outros países de fala hispânica. Também imagino que nenhum  "latin lover" usaria a frase para dirigir-se diretamente ao seu "objeto  de desejo". Com todos essas ressalvas, perguntar-se, nesse contexto,  "será que você (es)tá na minha?" é mais ou menos como perguntar-se  (imaginariamente, por favor!): 

"_¿será que vos me estás dando suficiente bolilla, será que mis  piropos han sido suficientemente claros y exitosos, como para que baste  con un pasito más para que yo te levante?_".  

_Bueno... si la respuesta es sí, entonces, en definitiva_, "você tá  na minha"!!!


----------



## Fer BA

okporip said:


> pollo,
> 
> Conseguir uma tradução, para nós brasileiros, é difícil. O que podemos fazer é glosar, explicar. De posse das explicações, creio que a tradução é mais fácil (menos difícil) para vocês, falantes nativos do espanhol.
> 
> Endosso todas as explicações que foram dadas pelos meus compatriotas. Talvez tenha faltado enfatizar o seguinte: o contexto da frase é, claramente, o do "meu" interesse amoroso por "você", numa situação em que está pressuposto que "eu" tenho me esforçado para conquistar o seu amor - _desde el día que nos conocimos, __por ejemplo, __te vengo tirando varios piropos -_, mas não estou seguro de que você me quer. Para ir além na explicação, vou tentar "entrar" um pouco mais no espanhol...
> 
> Em Buenos Aires, há a expressão "_levantarse una mina" (mujer, chica)_. Imagino que a expressão seja meio machista, grosseira, e não sei se faz sentido em outros países de fala hispânica. Também imagino que nenhum "latin lover" usaria a frase para dirigir-se diretamente ao seu "objeto de desejo". Com todos essas ressalvas, perguntar-se, nesse contexto, "será que você (es)tá na minha?" é mais ou menos como perguntar-se (imaginariamente, por favor!):
> 
> "_¿será que vos me estás dando suficiente bolilla, será que mis piropos han sido suficientemente claros y exitosos, como para que baste con un pasito más para que yo te levante?_".
> 
> _Bueno... si la respuesta es sí, entonces, en definitiva_, "você tá na minha"!!!


 
Okporip:

Vôce ficou somente com os _tipos_ em BA... os que _ibamos de levante_ (quando eu era alegre e jovem...) . 

_Levantar_ é um verbo _unisex_  _levantar minas, levantar tipos_. _Tipos que levantan minas, tipos que levantan tipos, minas que levantan tipos, minas que levantan minas...._

Acho que a giria em BA para na minha é _ganar. Levantar _tem uma significação de _consumação, _mas _ganar _indica o ponto onde ainda o _levante _não acontenceu, mais a pessoa poder estar certa que vai acontecer. _Me gané una minita_ é uma giria muito comum em BA. Ganar tem muitas significações, mas, acho que nesta giria, _conquistar e captar la voluntad de alguien _são as mais importantes (http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ganar)


----------



## okporip

Fer BA said:


> Okporip:
> 
> Acho que a giria em BA para na minha é _ganar. Levantar _tem uma significação de _consumação, _mas _ganar _indica o ponto onde ainda o _levante _não acontenceu, mais a pessoa poder estar certa que vai acontecer. _Me gané una minita_ é uma giria muito comum em BA. Ganar tem muitas significações, mas, acho que nesta giria, _conquistar e captar la voluntad de alguien _são as mais importantes (http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ganar)



Considerando a contribuição do Fer (a quem agradeço por "abrir meus olhos" para o caráter unissex do "levante"), acho, então, que poderíamos arriscar algo como _será que te gané (te he ganado). _Mas vejam bem: não é que "na minha é_ ganar_"; até onde entendo, se alguém "(es)tá na minha", é porque "_yo le __gané_" (_conquisté y capté su voluntad)_.


----------

